# Houston and comparison with Calgary & Brisbane



## taymur (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,

I was interested to learn about Houston, Cost of Living, settling there and raising kids. I have a choice of either Calgary or Houston but I am not interested in Calgary as its very cold up there and cost of living is also high.

Can someone guide me about life in Houston? Cost of living, Cars, schooling for kids, weather (I don't mind hot weather).

and how long it takes to get a Green card if someone is interested while living in Texas? How hard or easy is the process?

Job situation if someone graduates from a US School as an Int'l student?

Finally if anyone can guide me as to what city would be best (in above terms) between Calgary (Canada), Brisbane (Australia) or Houston (USA)?


----------



## brit cism (Aug 4, 2011)

I moved to Houston 13 months ago, and have just gone through the whole green card process. Can you PM me?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Houston has a much lower cost of living than Brisbane or Calgary.

"You would need around 6,024.88A$ (6,140.32$) in Brisbane to maintain
the same standard of life that you can have with 3,900.00$ in Houston, TX
(assuming you rent in both cities).
This calculation uses our Consumer Prices Including Rent Index."


Cost of Living Comparison Between Houston, TX, United States And Brisbane, Australia


You would need around 4,777.87C$ (4,743.71$) in Calgary to maintain
the same standard of life that you can have with 3,900.00$ in Houston, TX
(assuming you rent in both cities).
This calculation uses our Consumer Prices Including Rent Index.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Houston, TX, United States And Calgary, Canada

I am very familiar with both Calgary and Houston but don't know anything about Brisbane other than the stats.

Houston is a very large city with many great areas and schools. It is very hot and humid in the summer.


----------



## taymur (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks alot John. Indeed Houston is very cheap and I will keep these numbers on my mind. thanks again for your help


----------

